# How fast do baby rats grow?



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

OMG how fast do baby rats grow?! One minute I had a sleek tiny baby rattums that was barely half Numnums size if not smaller, next minute i know he's catching up in size FAST. He's just 2 months and 10 days. Not even NumNums grew this fast. Numnums used to be a tiny rat and it took a year for him to grow humongous.

Or is it just me picking out the ginormus rats?

He's still so shiney and soft, but not coudable yet. He's grown so fast so quickly my roomates started laughing hystarically. He's visiably growing extremely fast. and not fat wise either


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

my rats always grew really fast...but apparently I've been over feeding them....LOL


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

but he's not getting fat he's just getting BIG. As in baby face adult body X_X


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, it may be what you are feeding him. A person I adopted a couple little ones from (an oops litter), her babies were 9 wks old and the same size as my 5 week olds! And now, my 5 week olds are not even 7 weeks and are as big as the 12 week old I have that I got from a PS!!! I gave thier momma lots of egg, cheese, chicken, and bones along with the veggies and lab blocks and fruit they all get so much of. And the babies were still getting the extra growth protein until 5 weeks, and get a little bit still every few days...

So, they are all growing but the rescue babes are growing the fastest I think cuz of the great diet their momma had while she was nursing them, and how they ate shorly afterwards. Not fat, but very very healthy and BUSY!!!! Vet friend is surprized at how well they are doing, too!  I sent her some pics...


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL at least I ain't the only one looking at my baby going X_X

Now my next question is, when do rats stop growing, or em I going to end up with a 2 pound rat??


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I know someone with a 3 pound rat who is quite active all night running all over creation, so... you never know... I THINK rats quit growing at all around 18 months, but MUCH of the growing is done by 6 months, MOST is done by 12 months. Tho I don't have long experience with them, so it's hard to really tell...  Just what I know. :mrgreen:


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

::falls over dead::


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*pokes Roro* Are you OK? Still alive? Can I adopt your ratties if you're dead??? :mrgreen:

(j/k.... too far away...)


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

::ghoast self laughs:: I don't think you want a fat agressive boy, and a baby boy you can see visibly growing::

X_X


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

yes I do..... :wink:


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Aw, I have the opposite prob. I don't think my girls are growing enough! they are about four and a half months and I swear they've only grown only double their six weeks size! Not even that!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

X( ::twitch twitch::


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Lol


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ::twitch::


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

hehe, the same thing is happening with my little baby, she is around 2-3 months and she is shooting up there pretty fast! i have to find her a cage! because when i got her i had to get her and i didn't have a cage ready but if i didn't get her then, the snake guy would've taken her because she was a feeder rat, and the snake guy was choosing rats right at that second!!
i couldn't just let her die like that i had to at least save one!! (besides she is really really cute)


----------



## Hypnotixdmp (Dec 31, 2012)

I breed a lot of rats, I have 9 snakes to feed. I have to say, they do grow rather quick. 1 day they are pink with the milk in their bellies visible, then the next day they are all fuzzy and less pink lol.Sorry if I offend you on saying why I breed them!!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Hypnotixdmp said:


> I breed a lot of rats, I have 9 snakes to feed. I have to say, they do grow rather quick. 1 day they are pink with the milk in their bellies visible, then the next day they are all fuzzy and less pink lol.Sorry if I offend you on saying why I breed them!!


Welcome to the forum!

Please be mindful of the dates in threads and avoid posting in older ones that have already been "resolved".

Also, keep in mind that this forum is based on a community of rat owners as pets and feeders are a sensitive subject.


----------

